# 67 gto convert to power windows any advice



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i am thinking of converting my manual windows to power, i will buy new door trims so i can store my originals etc, anyone got any info on who sells the best power window kits?...i want to make sure i get good quality parts and good correct switchs , a full kit that hopefully fits straight in to the factory holes, anyone done the conversion any tips....


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Something like this would work great..........

1964-1967 GTO - Power Window Kits (Front & Rear) coupe | OPGI.com


----------

